#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Big Data >  >  What are some important features of Hadoop

## Lorraine

Hi all,

Hadoop supports the storage and processing of big data. It is the best solution for handling big data challenges.

Can someone explain the features of the Hadoop?

Thank you.

----------


## Moana

> Hi all,
> 
> Hadoop supports the storage and processing of big data. It is the best solution for handling big data challenges.
> 
> Can someone explain the features of the Hadoop?
> 
> Thank you.





Hadoop Brings Flexibility In Data Processing: ...Hadoop Is Easily Scalable. ...Hadoop Is Fault Tolerant. ...Hadoop Is Great At Faster Data Processing. ...Hadoop Ecosystem Is *Robust*: ...Hadoop Is Very Cost Effective. ...Hadoop Common. ...Hadoop *Distributed* File System (HDFS)

----------

